

No Battle Plan Survives The First Enemy Fire - brlewis
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/08/no-battle-plan-survives-the-first-enemey-fire.html

======
ckluis
I'd have to agree with the commenters more than the post.

~~~
brlewis
The post is aimed at people who spend too much time perfecting a single idea,
and not enough time getting it out there.

The comments (andyswan's at least) are aimed at people who spend too much time
getting ideas out there and not enough time perfecting a single idea.

IMHO it's easier to nudge the perfectionists toward success than the
"ROOMBApreneurs".

